# SLS & SLSA



## cmg1177 (Oct 9, 2009)

What is the difference between SLS & SLSA in bath products? I want to make a bubble bar for the bath. Does it really matter which one I use? I am new and don't know the difference.


----------



## lsg (Oct 10, 2009)

SLSA is supposed to be the milder and gentler of the two.


----------



## cmg1177 (Oct 12, 2009)

*difference*

Thanks!


----------



## mariflo (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd been wondering the exact same thing for the longest time. This cleared it out for me:

"Sodium lauryl sulfoacetate vs. Sodium lauryl sulfate
Although an ingredient's name may sound similar to another, it does not mean that the molecules are similar with respect to shape, size, performance or even function. Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate sounds similar to Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, however, the two molecules are quite different from each other. Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate is a _large molecule ingredient_. Large molecule ingredients are considered to be mild, gentle, and non-irritating, as _they cannot penetrate the skin_. In contrast, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate is a _small molecule ingredient_, and is _capable of penetrating the skin_, which can increase the occurrence of skin irritation."

...got it here http://www.avalonorganics.com/?id=124&show=S

Happy soaping!


----------



## cmg1177 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you!!!!


----------

